Ask HN: How do I build a search engine using elastic search and node express? - xkbd
======
ezekg
[https://www.compose.com/articles/getting-started-with-
elasti...](https://www.compose.com/articles/getting-started-with-
elasticsearch-and-node/)

[https://blog.raananweber.com/2015/11/24/simple-
autocomplete-...](https://blog.raananweber.com/2015/11/24/simple-autocomplete-
with-elasticsearch-and-node-js/)

~~~
xkbd
Thanks.

